# Masterbuilt Slow Smoker



## nawlinsborn73 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have an MES 140G and ordered the Slow Smoker attachment. Has anyone done the mod similar to the mailbox mod using the attachment? Using flexible ducting? If so, does anyone have a step by step tutorial with pictures? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have an MES 40 Gen 1.  I've been using the Slow Smoker attachment directly attached into the chip feeder opening with the tube removed for years.  I run it with the top vent all the way open, and have removed the chip drawer to allow more air flow.  It generates too much smoke sometimes, so I hooked up a dimmer switch to regulate how much smoke it puts out.  Got all of the info from this forum, which is invaluable.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 24, 2020)

There is someone here that did a mailbox style mod using the cold smoker attachment just can't remember who.Hopefully they'll see this and chime in.


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Sep 8, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I have an MES 40 Gen 1.  I've been using the Slow Smoker attachment directly attached into the chip feeder opening with the tube removed for years.  I run it with the top vent all the way open, and have removed the chip drawer to allow more air flow.  It generates too much smoke sometimes, so I hooked up a dimmer switch to regulate how much smoke it puts out.  Got all of the info from this forum, which is invaluable.


Can you point me in the direction for the dimmer switch mod?


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 8, 2020)

I got it from Harbor Freight.  It's a router speed control.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 8, 2020)

item 43060 router speed control.  drillmaster brand from Harbor Freight.

$29.99


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Sep 10, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> item 43060 router speed control.  drillmaster brand from Harbor Freight.
> 
> $29.99


Thanks. So you just plug this into an outlet and plug the slow smoker into into the controller?


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 10, 2020)

nawlinsborn73 said:


> Thanks. So you just plug this into an outlet and plug the slow smoker into into the controller?


Correct.  Then you can switch it on to Full power, or Switch to adjustable.


----------



## Braz (Sep 10, 2020)

When I used mine I would start the controller at full "speed" then when the chips were smoking I'd turn it down about half way. That kept the chips smoldering without burning through them too quickly. (Since I went to the AMAZEN tray and mailbox mod I haven't used the slow smoker.)


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Sep 11, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Correct.  Then you can switch it on to Full power, or Switch to adjustable.


Thanks. I found that exact controller here in the Philippines and ordered it. I appreciate all your help


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Sep 11, 2020)

Braz said:


> When I used mine I would start the controller at full "speed" then when the chips were smoking I'd turn it down about half way. That kept the chips smoldering without burning through them too quickly. (Since I went to the AMAZEN tray and mailbox mod I haven't used the slow smoker.)


Thanks. I was going to ask about what setting is best and you answered it before I could ask. Much appreciated!!


----------

